# Cowboys&Aliens



## Ciupy (Nov 18, 2010)

How the heck there isn't a thread for this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBKU9WU_wLo[/YOUTUBE]

Daniel Craig,Harrison Ford and Olivia Wilde in a single movie,AND directed by Jon Favreau? 


It looks goddamned awesome.

Discuss please!


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 18, 2010)

I am slightly intrigued by this, and then I am of the other opinion that cowboys and Aliens just don’t mix. Western and Sci-fi don’t seem like a good mix then again this could be cum guzzling awesome.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 18, 2010)

Jonah Hex with aliens.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 18, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Jonah Hex with aliens.



I think it looks better than that, i've not seen it but Jonah Hex looks atrocious.


I'l definitely keep a watch over this one.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 18, 2010)

Interesting cast of characters they have going on. I like strange genre mixing so that sounds like it could be some fun. Looks like it is taking itself too seriously though, I'd rather that be more humor heavy with such a combo.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 18, 2010)

Looks good so far. I'd watch it


----------



## Talon. (Nov 19, 2010)

*Cowboys & Aliens*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HsSonHZFnI&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]



idk about this one


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 19, 2010)

The trailer looks pretty awsome, but the title doesn't fit. 

The title makes it sound like it's not going to take itself too seriously. But the trailer was super serious.....


----------



## Talon. (Nov 19, 2010)

when i saw Daniel Craig and Harrison Ford, i thought OMG JAMES BOND INDIANA JONES CROSSOVER FTW


----------



## Rod (Nov 19, 2010)

Sort of an interesting situation we have here.

You come to present a movie about Aliens and Cowboys in a Ninjas forum.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 19, 2010)

So how badass is this? Very.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 20, 2010)

Gets bonus points for the two leads alone.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 20, 2010)

oh hell yes 

after a little more research, i found that its badass scale is off the fucking charts


anyone know what the aliens looked like in the comics?


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2010)

Kind of a dumb name for a movie with such a serious tone.

It would be funny if they were actually fighting Mexicans. Then the alien name makes sense.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't really get the criticism of the name. Clearly a play on Cowboys & Indians except it's no laughing matter. Deal with it  and don't judge a film by it's name!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 21, 2010)

I can't decide whats stranger, the premise of the film or daniel craig playing a cowboy


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 21, 2010)

I wasn't originally going to watch it even though Olivia Wilde was in it (she's so pretty) because i thought it was a animation but now it is live action and Harrison Ford in it, I am


----------



## Roy (Nov 21, 2010)

The trailer was sexy, and I love cowboy movies, so...


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 24, 2010)

this looks so... shit


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Nov 25, 2010)

Its base on this right?


----------



## Glued (Feb 9, 2011)

*Cowboys and Aliens*

[YOUTUBE]zH7KZD5vGBY[/YOUTUBE]

I am turning my brain off and I am going to enjoy this...so much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2011)

Indiana Jones and 007 fightin' aliens in the Old West with square-head 13?!?!? 

Brain turned off. Cool explosions get.


----------



## Glued (Feb 9, 2011)

Fuck yeah, its like the 80s have returned.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 9, 2011)

I think i've seen this thread before


----------



## Paptala (Feb 9, 2011)

O Hollywood 

i'm reminded of an episode of the justice league


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2011)

I recognize the comic from Drunk Duck 

Movie will be tons of fun.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2011)

anyone watching this?

i don't know if i should.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2011)

Most definitely.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 21, 2011)

Going to see it only because of crazy ass concept and most of the cast can act pretty well, IMO.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 21, 2011)

i'll watch this instead of captain aryan , i mean america


----------



## illmatic (Jul 21, 2011)

I think it may flop as bad as Scott Pilgrim


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2011)

A flop would be a shame. It combines two of the most awesome film genres ever: Science-Fiction and Western.


----------



## Glued (Jul 21, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i'll watch this instead of captain aryan , i mean america



You do realize there is a black man in the Howling Commandos in the movie right?

His picture is right underneath Dum Dum Dougan's on the Captain America poster.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2011)

yeah,  it took a while but i finally found his face in the poster


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2011)

picked up the comic from the library today, gonna give it a read before watching the movie even though I know it's only loosely based on it


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2011)

I want to see the shit out of this movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

This movie looks dumber with each trailer of it I see. I still want to see it on DVD though.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 24, 2011)

Cowboys & Aliens: Film Review



*The Bottom Line* - _It sounds kooky on paper but on the screen cowboys and aliens make beautiful, fun music together_

_This comic-book movie from Jon Favreau spends a gratifying amount of time on its characters and actors rather the visual FX. _


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Jonah Hex with aliens.



For summer blockbuster hype purposes(because J.Hex is not very inspiring), I think a more suitable catchphrase would be... 

"A serious Wild, Wild West meets Independence Day"

I have my tickets for opening day, July 29th.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 24, 2011)

Im gonna watch this for sure.. HNNNNGGHH---!!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2011)

Detective said:


> For summer blockbuster hype purposes(because J.Hex is not very inspiring), I think a more suitable catchphrase would be...
> 
> "A serious Wild, Wild West meets Independence Day"
> 
> I have my tickets for opening day, July 29th.


That's a good way of looking at it. You're a true master of word spinning. Like that time I described Warehouse 13 as "The Lost Room" meets "Fringe" and you pretended that you did.


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's a good way of looking at it. You're a true master of word spinning.



You know that's right.



> Like that time I described Warehouse 13 as "The Lost Room" meets "Fringe" and you pretended that you did.



I don't recall this particular exchange of words, online or otherwise, ever happening. 

And between the two of us, I think we all know who has the eidetic memory.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

Well it was something like that. If I remember it, vaguely, then it must be true! You prove me wrong, Detective.


----------



## thinktank (Jul 26, 2011)

Anyone see the FreddieW parody starring the actual director himself?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71YsRO6G7Ks[/YOUTUBE]

Damn I really wanna see the movie. The Director seems like a really chilled out guy too.


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well it was something like that. If I remember it, vaguely, then it must be true! You prove me wrong, Detective.





CrazyMoronX said:


> That's true, you have recommended me quite a number of shows that I never got a chance to watch (Warehouse 13; though I did almost watch that last night). But that was before I was relegated to 100% streaming. Now I'm wide-open, bro.
> 
> WIDE OPEN.
> 
> ...



^ Only public post response we had regarding WH13 in the last year.

Me + My Memory + Search Engine of Any Kind =


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

I think it was a visitor message.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2011)

50% on Rotten Tomatoes so far.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

Sounds rotten. 

But I bet it's awesome.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks like badass action movie to me. Don't know why RT feels the need to hate on action films .


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think it was a visitor message.



That's a whole new ballgame then. This match ends in a draw. Well played my American counterpart.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2011)

48% on rotten tomatoes is a bit dismaying, but I'll probably still watch it on Sunday.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

Detective said:


> That's a whole new ballgame then. This match ends in a draw. Well played my American counterpart.



Excellent. If you had searched visitor messages then I would have come back with, "It was probably a Private Message." which, now that I think about it, is probably the case give your links are all in PM.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 28, 2011)

thinktank said:


> Anyone see the FreddieW parody starring the actual director himself?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71YsRO6G7Ks[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Damn I really wanna see the movie. The Director seems like a really chilled out guy too.



Definitely gonna see it now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

If the actually movie is that good then it'll be a hit.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 28, 2011)

*Consensus*: Daniel Craig and Harrison Ford are as dependably appealing as ever, but they're let down by director Jon Favreau's inability to smooth Cowboys & Aliens' jarring tonal shifts.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2011)

I thought this was a documentary about US Immigration Reform


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2011)

It was a fun movie, but the plot was retarded.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 1, 2011)

It was an awesome movie. Olivia Wilde is hot. And damn...


8.5/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> It was a fun movie, but t*he plot was retarded*.



I kind of garnered that from the title, _Cowboys and Aliens_.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2011)

It's not even that though. 

I thought they implemented the aliens great. It started out as a strong enough western by itself, and when the aliens showed up, they wisely never referred to them as such; they all called them 'demons'. It was towards the end where the plot started to fall in on itself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

Is Craig "The Chosen One" sent by the White Aliens to battle the evil Black Aliens with the last of the old powerful artifacts or their "Ultimate Weapon" (of which only one man can wield) in order to save and protect the future of not only their intergalactic race, but also the fate of the entire universe?


----------



## Detective (Aug 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is Craig "The Chosen One" sent by the White Aliens to battle the evil Black Aliens with the last of the old powerful artifacts or their "Ultimate Weapon" (of which only one man can wield) in order to save and protect the future of not only their intergalactic race, but also the fate of the entire universe?



The following should tell you all you need to know about this film and then some...

[YOUTUBE]0bi8SDKwbp0[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

I suppose you're right about that. I suppose you're right.


I also notice they have that orange-blue effect going on in that picture.


----------



## Detective (Aug 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I suppose you're right about that. I suppose you're right.








> I also notice they have that orange-blue effect going on in that picture.



Orange-Blue is the new internet version of the Juggernaut. It's an unstoppable force that cannot be contained. 

P.S: I am currently making a petition to add the above mentioned badass smiley to the NF archive. Use it wisely and spread the word.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

They better add it. 

I also wish they'd go ahead and add the :nelsonlaugh smiley as it would be so incredibly useful. They could make it one of those buttons you could press and hear the sound, too.


----------



## Detective (Aug 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They better add it.
> 
> I also wish they'd go ahead and add the :nelsonlaugh smiley as it would be so incredibly useful. They could make it one of those buttons you could press and hear the sound, too.



If only we were able to be Mods of this godforsaken wasteland of bandwidth(... in case you haven't noticed, I try to match the words in my posts to the general theme of the thread) but alas, we don't fit the necessary requirements, which are one of the following:


*Spoiler*: _Requirements for Mount Olympus_ 



1. Average age: 11-16.
2. Being a hormonal and Twilight crazy teenage girl..... boy?
3.  The ability to manage a myspace, twitter, facebook, and livejournal account simultaneously and have an active history of posting.
4. Being Gooba.
5. Have shiny text underneath your username.
6. Have enough free time or lack of outside responsibility in real life to spend minimum 6-8 hours patrolling the citizens of NF.
7. Must have ability to wear skinny jeans. 
8. Friend of Gooba.
9. Ability to change avatar/sig sets like a supermodel changes clothes. 
10. [Insert Paypal Account Here]




If we were Mods, just imagine how quick we would unleash a wave of manly e-justice around these parts. But it shall never be... because of a greater calling and burden that we both bear 5 days of the week.


*Spoiler*: _PG-13_ 



An 8-5 job. 




P.S:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

I actually hit 3 of those requirements.  You forgot 11. Hardly ever even modding anything at all (which we both fit!).

I'd mod this forum so hard they wouldn't know what hit them.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 1, 2011)

I reviewed it. Link is in sig.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 1, 2011)

Gotta say I'm wanting to see this, hopefully soon.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 3, 2011)

Saw this today.

Epic movie. 

EDIT: Kind of tired, so I'll post my full thoughts about it later....


----------



## MajorThor (Aug 3, 2011)

This movie kinda rocked my balls off. Craig was a legit badass as usual.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm loling at these people complaining about how unrealistic the movie was. It's called COWBOYS AND MOTHERFUCKING ALIENS and you walk in expecting realism. SMH.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Unrealistic? 

Some people need to commit suicide.


----------



## vegitabo (Aug 8, 2011)

wtf, the movie reminded me of Prey... lol


----------



## The Boss (Aug 11, 2011)

Could someone explain to me how Ella's character works? She can't die... right? I mean... her race can regenerate or what? WTF... how did her people get wipe out if they can't die. Did I miss a line somewhere?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 11, 2011)

Film was so-so for me. The basics were there I guess and the dialogue wasn't too terrible despite the weak premise. I found Harrison Ford's character the most interesting actually. I can't recall the last time I saw that kind of anti-hero.

I wasn't too fond of Craig and Wilde in this. Craig seemed to be channeling James Bond but without the snappy dialogue. Even his cold stares didn't really seem to come off for me. His character could have used a Clint Eastwood swagger I think...


----------



## DominusDeus (Aug 12, 2011)

I about died laughing when I caught this line watching Clarissa Explains It All on 90's Are All That the other night. This episode came out 19 years ago, if any of you want to feel old...

[YOUTUBE]Pyvo6KXSyDg[/YOUTUBE]

Watched the movie at work last night. Quite liked it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 22, 2011)

i watched it, the middle was boring, but it was alright at the beginning and end, lol at clarissa loli


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 23, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> I about died laughing when I caught this line watching Clarissa Explains It All on 90's Are All That the other night. This episode came out 19 years ago, if any of you want to feel old...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Pyvo6KXSyDg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Watched the movie at work last night. Quite liked it.



That's hot.

I used to love that show.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 30, 2011)

Saw this movie today. Pretty awesome.

One question though


*Spoiler*: __ 



was it ever stated what exactly the aliens were using the gold for? It seemed like they were turning it into fuel, but I'm not sure.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 30, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Saw this movie today. Pretty awesome.
> 
> One question though
> 
> ...



gold had become $20k/ oz where they were from, so they just wanted it, for chicks.


----------

